# Help with bowel issue



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Since last night, Jammies eating habits have changed. She was a grazer (no more after last night). All of my dogs have been grazers...anyhow. Jammies has not had a bowel movement since last evening before class. She ate her treats during class and then we gave her a little bit of food when we got home. Also, dh fed her this am and she ate it, but did not act starved. 
We got a packet from the trainer that included 4 toys for me to pick for Jammies. Me, not thinking, chose one that had vinyl on both ends. Jammies chewed a piece of vinyl off and swallowed it. Now, I'm scared to death that she will have a bowel obstruction, and of course, she can't have surgery. Will pumpkin help loosen her stool? Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Debbie, Not sure I would worry to much about Jammies not pooping in a 24hr period. Beamer has gone over 48hours without doing the deed.. lol (so Have I...  )

How big was the plastic she ae??

Ryan


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Was it hard plastic or soft? Baloo got ahold of my dd brush, which had those plactic balls on the end and the next day....his poop included a whole bunch of red plastic balls. I would just keep going and wait to see what tonight and morning bring. If she seems sick and won't eat or have a bowel movement then maybe give the vet a call.

Keep us up to date...I just love Jammies little sweet face, such a sweetheart!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh boy Debbie, I know how you are feeling.

Don’t worry too much about her not going poop yet. Not pooping is not always a sign of an obstruction. There are other signs of an obstruction that you can watch for, with Riley he acted in pain and was crying chasing him bum and kept stretching with front paws down and bum in the air. The sure sign for us was when he drank some water it came right back up within minutes and the second time he did it a piece of plastic came with it. Just keep an eye on Jammies, you will know if something is not right. I think I heard but not 100% sure giving them a teaspoon of castro oil helps what ever they ate to glide out??? Anyone ever hear of that?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know if it works on dogs but it can help start labor for pregnant women by causing intestinal contractions. 

Ryan-TMI!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

ditto on the above, keep an eye her however, how about a walk to get things moving?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I also heard that hairball remedy also works helping things slide through the GI tract, i.e., Petromalt.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

* JAMMIES POOPED!!!!!!!!
I knew that would make everyone's evening and just wanted to share that information with you! Now, I can check that off of my things to worry about list! I know, I know...TMI!

Thanks for all of the ideas!!!!*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad she pooped - what a relief for her and YOU! 

For next time she gets constipated - there is a product called Laxatone which looks like dark honey but thicker and comes in a tube. You squirt some on your finger and all my other dogs have just licked it right up so it must taste good and it works but not harshly.
I always keep some around.

Kathie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wonderful news...*

And Ryan thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Kathie...I will keep that in mind!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love good news


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know it's scary when we can be SO happy that one of our members' Havs had a poop!!!  :cheer2: 

There have been too many close calls lately and it's making me nervous! ....... :jaw:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank God for good news!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like all is good but just a FYI.
I've never done it but if pumpkin doesn't work, take a match stick and insert it in the rectum but not far up. That stimulates the bowels and some people that show their dogs will do this before showing so that their dog doesn't potty in the ring if they haven't had a recent bowel movement.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Jammies!!! My family already think I'm a crazy dog lady, can you imagine if they read some of these posts?!?!

Glad she's feeling better and hopefully it will ease your worry Debbie.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Jammies is okay!!!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

WONDERFUL NEWS !!!!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> Looks like all is good but just a FYI.
> I've never done it but if pumpkin doesn't work, take a match stick and insert it in the rectum but not far up. That stimulates the bowels and some people that show their dogs will do this before showing so that their dog doesn't potty in the ring if they haven't had a recent bowel movement.


*Jan~ should I light it first????????:flame:*


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Glad to hear the good fecal report - lol! Violet was holding it too, nothing since after lunch, but 3 times this morning. I kept taking her to the gravel, but no go. I swear she was holding it until she had the opportunity to drop it in a preferred spot. Front lawn, back lawn ,and then a neighbor's.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Isn't it really nice you have someone to talk to about a Hav's poop? Who else would even care? We are good at poop talk, we have lots of experience, so ask away. :ranger:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hooray Jammies! So scary. Who knew poop would be our life. LOL They are worth every wrinkle though.


----------

